# Accidentally disconnected case fan! Please help!



## Serperior (Apr 29, 2011)

While I was fixing my PC, I accidentally and unknowingly disconnected the power to my 120mm case fan on the back of my computer. The problem is that I don't know where to plug it in again because I wasn't attention. I have a Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 motherboard. Can someone please give me a hint on where to plug it in? The plug looks rectangular with four holes on it. Thank you!


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Usually by the power button cables look for 4 pin empty place and plug in but have to shutdown your computer first.


----------



## Serperior (Apr 29, 2011)

I found a four speared thing on the motherboard with "SYS FAN 1" by it. But it is out reach. The line isn't long enough to make it to that plug. Are there any other places it could go? What about a three speared plug with "SYS FAN 2" or another three speared plug with "PWR FAN" on it?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Serperior :wave:

The fan should go to whatever 'SYS Fan' is within reach. You might need a torch or something to see the exact alignment when pushing the plug on, it can be hard to see if you fingers or the hardware is throwing it into shadow though.


----------



## Serperior (Apr 29, 2011)

I put it in the three prong and it worked! Thank you everyone!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome :grin:


----------

